# Portugal weather



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 27, 2022)

This posted yesterday in a Portuguese gardening group on FB.

_____________________________

 #seca2022
On the way to the worst drought on record?
Is it raining ? what is this? No forecast for the next 10 even 15 days I think I can risk it, and even 20 days... just in case... it's not at all too risky to say it's not raining...
Unfortunately the lockdown is to last and last... and the temperature rises well at the end of the month
I spoke at 25 degrees at the end of the month a few days ago, and it will probably come to light
I also said it didn't rain anymore in January, this was 15 days ago, and unfortunately, it has come to reality
Let everything be wrong and let the rain come, otherwise we are on our way to something historic and the drought will be the most intense that there is memory
Foz d'Alge, last year and this year... Photos removed from VOST Portugal
Info at www.lusometeo.com

____________________________


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 27, 2022)

It must be awful for them, but you have given Pauljenny and REC a chance to gloat, not a good idea


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2022)

No rain here for weeks now, and its going to hit 9c tmo, norn here is about 2c to minus 2c and one year went down to min 16c.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 27, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> No rain here for weeks now, and its going to hit 9c tmo, norn here is about 2c to minus 2c and one year went down to min 16c.


Trev, there are many lovely things about your part of the world, but even linux couldn’t sell it on the weather.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Wully (Jan 27, 2022)

All this talk of weather is getting too me so I’ve just booked a holiday.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 27, 2022)

Our usual escape at this time of year, at least 25 degrees every day. Sadly not this year.


----------



## REC (Jan 27, 2022)

The local dam is so low that the flooded village ruins are now exposed. Is pect it is waiting till we get there for the rain to arrive!


----------



## n brown (Jan 27, 2022)

and when it rains ,it rains proper ! sometimes for weeks


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 28, 2022)

before i retired i managed 4 weeks in portugal got there first of april to be told it hadn’t rained since christmas next day it rained for three days we were on manta  rota and it flooded ,! the next year we arrived mid february you’ve already quessed haven’t you , but generally the weather would probably have feb in portugal equating to june in uk i love it


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 28, 2022)

Getting that way here in Penwortham, hasn`t rained since yesterday afternoon at approx 2pm, expecting the " save water " emails from United Utilllities soon


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 28, 2022)

January has been quite wet over here on the East Coast of Spain. For Spain that is !


----------



## REC (Jan 28, 2022)

My sister in law from NZ visited mid June for a week while based in Uk. Beautiful weather till we picked her up from the airport and as soon as we dropped her off to fly back to UK. Didn't stop raining for her entire visit! Had a lot of trips where we discussed how lovely it looked in sunshine, picnics in the car......gone down in family history now.


----------



## witzend (Jan 28, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> This posted yesterday in a Portuguese gardening group on FB
> On the way to the worst drought on record?


Old News Barragem levels been dropping for years now


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 28, 2022)

witzend said:


> Old News Barragem levels been dropping for years now



Of course, but this latest on rainfall and water levels is being reported by Portuguese farmers on the ground directly experiencing the effects, not meedja journalists looking for a scary story.

I rather suspect they know their own environment intimately, don't you think?
Their livelihoods and everyday life depend on it after all.

I take an interest in info like this, being a gardener.

FWIW, this is the driest, hottest January I have ever seen up here in the North East of England.
Watching it every day, studying the plants, water levels, insects, birds, mammals right on my own doorstep.
I don't need some expert scientific study to tell me that things have not been right the last few years.
I can see it with my own eyes, and have done for the last 20 years. But maybe my eyes and brain are not working properly these days?  

Not all news is fake news or media hype. This information isn't coming from a corporate news source, but people who actually know their stuff.

But I guess none of this will worry anybody lounging on the beaches or by the swimming pools


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah, it has rained today! Not much for a long while but now fairly steady even though not heavy. Never seen the water levels so low for the fifteen years we have been here. The risks of wildfires later in the year increases with this sort of drought so it is very worrying.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2022)

We're due a rain drenching and a gale/storm force battering according to today's Countryfile weather forecast for the week ahead.

Starts on Wednesday going through into Friday, Gulf Stream moving right over the UK.
Some places worse than others as per, but not looking good for West and North Scotland (some snow in there) and even here in the North East.

Floods and damage predicted.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We're due a rain drenching and a gale/storm force battering according to today's Countryfile weather forecast for the week ahead.
> 
> Starts on Wednesday going through into Friday, Gulf Stream moving right over the UK.
> Some places worse than others as per, but not looking good for West and North Scotland (some snow in there) and even here in the North East.
> ...


Tin hat & tighten the nickers girl, read it today, not happy as loads of stuff outside.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 14, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Tin hat & tighten the nickers girl, read it today, not happy as loads of stuff outside.



Will be battening down the hatches later. 
Need to weight down the cold frame lids and make sure everything is tied down/wedged somewhere.
Proper PITA.

It's chucking it down here just now.
Desperately need the rain here, so 'mustn't grumble' as Pauljenny would say


----------



## Drover (Feb 15, 2022)

Well it's raining in Braganca  (Portugal) now.......


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 15, 2022)

Drover said:


> Well it's raining in Braganca  (Portugal) now.......



That's good


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 15, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> before i retired i managed 4 weeks in portugal got there first of april to be told it hadn’t rained since christmas next day it rained for three days we were on manta  rota and it flooded ,! the next year we arrived mid february you’ve already quessed haven’t you , but generally the weather would probably have feb in portugal equating to june in uk i love it!


Hurry up and get back to Portugal, then .
We need rainmakers..
My rainwater cisterns will be empty soon. I'll have to pay for a tractor load of well water, perfectly drinkable, but hard.. And expensive..!
Then it will start to rain , as the tractor leaves...
And I'll have no storage for it.
Then my Yorkshire tea bags don't taste so perfect.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 15, 2022)

just over a week i reckon paul we came to gibraleon to do some laundry but the machines have gone , so we’ll check out punta umbria cross into portugal monte gordo then look at retur where we had lees birthday might have mine there then move up towards you , is the gypsy market planned for february


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 15, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> gibraleon to do some laundry but the machines have gone , so we’ll check out punta umbria cross into portugal


Does this laundry machine locator map help?






						Our Revolution Laundry laundromats: quickly find a list of laundries, their opening hours and access map.
					

More than 3000 Revolution Laundry laundromats are installed in France. Find us in the car park / forecourt of your supermarket, gas station or centre.




					www.revolution-laundry.com


----------



## REC (Feb 16, 2022)

No rain here yesterday...  
But chilly though later in the afternoon as we had a light wind. Sat outside for quite a while late morning,  with visitiors, but NOT in t-shirts.


----------



## davef (Feb 16, 2022)

Obviously the climate is always changing to some degree, but I have measured rainfall here on Arran for the past 14 years and there is no apparent pattern at all. Annual rainfall has varied between 1,065mm and 1,469mm with the least in 2010 and the highest in 2011. Last year was 1,255 so just average. I would guess winters have got milder and less consistently windy and summers not as hot and shorter with an extended autumn.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 16, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Hurry up and get back to Portugal, then .
> We need rainmakers..
> My rainwater cisterns will be empty soon. I'll have to pay for a tractor load of well water, perfectly drinkable, but hard.. And expensive..!
> Then it will start to rain , as the tractor leaves...
> ...


Have you tried Yorkshire Teabags for hard water? I use them near Pontefract & they're just the business. Look for green box rather than orange/red of ordinary ones....


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 16, 2022)

https://www.britishcornershop.co.uk/yorkshire-tea#


----------



## REC (Feb 16, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Hurry up and get back to Portugal, then .
> We need rainmakers..
> My rainwater cisterns will be empty soon. I'll have to pay for a tractor load of well water, perfectly drinkable, but hard.. And expensive..!
> Then it will start to rain , as the tractor leaves...
> ...


We have put a tap in the water pipe which comes across the valley, usually gets to kitchen and bathroom by gravity. Not enough pressure for that but gets nearly there. So buckets for washing water etc and village tap for drinking water. At least it is free! Now looking for a pump to work inline to get the pressure up to tap.


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2022)

REC said:


> We have put a tap in the water pipe which comes across the valley, usually gets to kitchen and bathroom by gravity. Not enough pressure for that but gets nearly there. So buckets for washing water etc and village tap for drinking water. At least it is free! Now looking for a pump to work inline to get the pressure up to tap.


look at this pump - may suit https://www.waterpoweredtechnologies.com/papa_pump/


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2022)

Link to read full article: *https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/149469/iberian-peninsula-drought*

A severe drought that began in November 2021 has worsened significantly, prompting officials in Portugal to limit the use of five hydroelectric dams for power production and irrigation after some reservoirs reached significant lows.

In Spain, the driest January in 20 years has depleted reservoirs to below 45 percent of their capacity, with Andalusia in the south and Catalonia in the northeast experiencing the worst drought conditions, according to Spain’s State Meteorological Agency. 

The dry spell in Portugal started in November 2021 and worsened in December; by late January, nearly all of the country was experiencing moderate to severe drought conditions, according to the Portuguese Institute of Meteorology. In the middle of what would normally be the wet winter season, 54 percent of the country was experiencing moderate drought, 34 percent was in severe drought, and 11 percent was in extreme drought.

_____________________________

Roofs peeking out of the water have become a common sight every summer at the Lindoso reservoir in northwestern Spain. In especially dry years, parts would appear of the old village of Aceredo, submerged three decades ago when a hydropower dam flooded the valley.

But never before has the skeleton of the village emerged in its entirety in the middle of the usually wet winter season.

This year, amid record levels of low or no rainfall at all, farmers in both Portugal and Spain, who are growing produce for all of Europe are worried that their crops for this season will be ruined.

In the last three months of 2021, Spain recorded just 35% of the average rainfall it had seen during the same period from 1981 to 2010. But there has been almost no rain since then.


----------



## REC (Feb 16, 2022)

n brown said:


> look at this pump - may suit https://www.waterpoweredtechnologies.com/papa_pump/


Need a constant water flow for these so not suitable unfortunately...looking at something with a microswitch which just comes on when tap turned on. Which can sit in the pipe till needed. But any suggestions welcomed from you knowledgeable lot....plus where to get the thing. Doesn't need much power but we can run electric to it as fairly near the building. Looked at negative head shower pumps and caravan booster pumps (she says as though it isn't all gobbledy gook!) Learning as we go...


----------



## REC (Feb 16, 2022)

The water comes across the valley by gravity only ...tank is where there is a lampost in far distance! Currently where water gets to. Need to pump up that last bit to barn.


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2022)

this has a head of 6.5 m, and you can have automatic float switch or switch it yourself . you can get similar in 12v . drogarias sell quite a selection ,pretty cheap


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 17, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> just over a week i reckon paul we came to gibraleon to do some laundry but the machines have gone , so we’ll check out punta umbria cross into portugal monte gordo then look at retur where we had lees birthday might have mine there then move up towards you , is the gypsy market planned for february


Just read this  Ken..
The next market is a week on Sunday.. The 27 th.
Leave the rain behind you for that morning


----------



## witzend (Feb 17, 2022)

REC said:


> Now looking for a pump to work inline to get the pressure up to tap.


----------



## REC (Apr 1, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/294315650682033/posts/4945958662184352
			




Unfortunately our nearest dams are still not producing hydroelectric as too low. But we have water coming out of the tap now so it is a bit better.


----------

